# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  قبل الاجتماع الاول يامجلس المريخ ... خافوا الله في المريخ ... فاروق جبرة هو خيارنا

## monzir ana

*اليوم مساءا انشاالله ينعقد الاجتماع الاول لمجلس ادارة نادي لمريخ بعد الجمعية العمومية الاخيرة ... والتي تكالب الاعضاء للفوز بعضوية مجلس الادارة يسعون لخدمة الكيان الكبير واخرون يسعون لخدمة مصالحهم الشخصية والمنفعة من الوالي ...وفي النهاية القاعدة هي اختارت .. ثم كانت توابع الجمعية من رفض وقبول وشكوي وعدم رضاء وفرح بالتغيير فمن الصعوبة ارضاء كل الاشخاص ... العشرات من الاسماء يتنافسون الان علي كسب مقاعد التعيين وهذا رقم يدعو للتساؤلات وفي النهاية الراي للمجلس والوزير .. وسبق كل ذلك تكهنات بمن يشغرون المناصب داخل المجلس .. فقط نريد ايصال رسالتنا للمجلس ان يخافوا الله في المريخ قبل الاقدام علي اي خطوة .. بعيدا عن الترضيات والمجاملات التي اقعدتنا كثيرا .. اولا اختيار المناصب يتم حسب الخبرة وحسب التخصصية .. ثانيا مقاعد التعيين وهي المحك الحقيقي فلابد اختيار القوي الامين ولابد تخصيص مقعد للمراءة .. وان كنا سمعنا انه سيتم الاستعانة بتقرير قطاع المراءة السابق والذي قدمته سعدية عبد السلام وكلنا نعلم مساندتها الصريحة والواضحة للاستاذة مدينة علي حساب دكتورة سامرين والتي فازت بعدد اصوات اكثر من اصوات مدينة بنسبة 60% 87 صوتا الي 37 صوتا فلابد الاخذ بهذا الجانب في الاعتبار .. اما الجانب الاهم فهو جانب مساعد المدرب ومعظم الترشيحات انحصرت بين فاروق جبرة وابراهومة واي عودة لابراهومة تعني فشلا جديدا وترضية اخري في عهد تمني فيه اختفاء هذا الموال .. فاروق جبرة مدرب متطلع قوي الشخصية وغير مجامل وصاحب فكر ميداني واسع وقراءة جيدة للملعب وهو خيار الجميع .. ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*نادى جزيرة الفيل وحسب علمى لم يسمح للمدرب فاروق جبرة بمغادرته هذا الموسم بعد ان تدهور اداء الفريق فى الموسم السابق وكان قاب قوسين او ادنى من الهبوط لولا ان جبرة قد (لحق) الفريق فى المباريات الحاسمة ..

*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

نادى جزيرة الفيل وحسب علمى( لم) لن يسمح للمدرب فاروق جبرة بمغادرته هذا الموسم بعد ان تدهور اداء الفريق فى الموسم السابق وكان قاب قوسين او ادنى من الهبوط لولا ان جبرة قد (لحق) الفريق فى المباريات الحاسمة ..




عشان كدا نحن زااااااتنا عاوزنو 
ابراهومة ما بينفع
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*إنشاء الله يرتب كل  ما هو جميل للمريخ جبرة وابراهومة هم أبناء خلص  للمريخ أعطونا الكثير والجميل  وأي منهما يمثل إضافة للبيت الكبير فكلاهما قائد للمريخ  وكلاهما مدرب ناجح  وكلاهما يعشق الزعيم حد الثمالة
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

عشان كدا نحن زااااااتنا عاوزنو 
ابراهومة ما بينفع




سؤال هل خلت الساحة من المدربين الشباب حتى نلف وندور حول اسماء بعينها ..

لماذا لا نترك مساحة للشباب امثال زيكو وخالد احمد الصطفى ومحمد موسى وحاتم محمد احمد ..
*

----------


## mub25

*سيعود ابراهومة وستعود معه ايام الفشل فى عهد محمد سعد
عندما ذهب محمود سعد قالها بصريح العبارة كل المشاكل من ابراهومة
سنة واحدة عندما ابتعد ابوجريشة وابراهومة حققنا الممتاز والان الاتنين راجعين وتانى اقنعوا من اى بطولة
حبيبت ابراهومة وكان لاعبي المفضل ولكن ابراهومة ما ينفع مدرب للمريخ
*

----------


## mub25

*نحن ثمانية سنوات نلف وندور حول اشخاص معيين يا الوالى لماذا؟
ابوجريشة ابراهومة صديق على صالح متوكل احمد على قريش
ما فى غيرهم؟
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

سيعود ابراهومة وستعود معه ايام الفشل فى عهد محمد سعد
عندما ذهب محمود سعد قالها بصريح العبارة كل المشاكل من ابراهومة
سنة واحدة عندما ابتعد ابوجريشة وابراهومة حققنا الممتاز والان الاتنين راجعين وتانى اقنعوا من اى بطولة
حبيبت ابراهومة وكان لاعبي المفضل ولكن ابراهومة ما ينفع مدرب للمريخ





الا ابو جريشة ..:icon15:


:nrfza::nrfza::nrfza:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

نحن ثمانية سنوات نلف وندور حول اشخاص معيين يا الوالى لماذا؟
ابوجريشة ابراهومة صديق على صالح متوكل احمد على قريش
ما فى غيرهم؟




اتفق معك تمام ..

دائما ما يحوم المريخ حول اسماء معينة على كل المستويات ..

اداريين .. لاعبين .. وحتى مدربين ..

الا يوجد سوى هذه الاسماء فى الساحة المريخية ؟؟

لماذا يتوقف المريخ (الفريق الكبير) فى افريقيا على اسماء معينة ؟؟

ساكواها يفاوض قبل سنة ويسجل بعد سنة ..

الحضرى يفاوض قبل سنة ويسجل بعد سنة ..

ميبينزا يفاوض قبل سنة ويبدى الرغبة بعد سنة وتتعثر الصقفة ..

لنعيد الكره من جديد بعد عام ..

الدافى نتركه ونعود لنبحث عنه من جديد ..

من ثم نقوم بشبطه ..

فى الادارات اسماء معينة تلعب لعبة الكراسى داخل المجلس الاحمر ..

هل عقرت حواء المريخ ؟؟

الا يوجد غير الاسماء التقليدية ؟؟

*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

سيعود ابراهومة وستعود معه ايام الفشل فى عهد محمد سعد
عندما ذهب محمود سعد قالها بصريح العبارة كل المشاكل من ابراهومة
سنة واحدة عندما ابتعد ابوجريشة وابراهومة حققنا الممتاز والان الاتنين راجعين وتانى اقنعوا من اى بطولة
حبيبت ابراهومة وكان لاعبي المفضل ولكن ابراهومة ما ينفع مدرب للمريخ



2222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					


اتفق معك تمام ..

دائما ما يحوم المريخ حول اسماء معينة على كل المستويات ..

اداريين .. لاعبين .. وحتى مدربين ..

الا يوجد سوى هذه الاسماء فى الساحة المريخية ؟؟

لماذا يتوقف المريخ (الفريق الكبير) فى افريقيا على اسماء معينة ؟؟

ساكواها يفاوض قبل سنة ويسجل بعد سنة ..

الحضرى يفاوض قبل سنة ويسجل بعد سنة ..

ميبينزا يفاوض قبل سنة ويبدى الرغبة بعد سنة وتتعثر الصقفة ..

لنعيد الكره من جديد بعد عام ..

الدافى نتركه ونعود لنبحث عنه من جديد ..

من ثم نقوم بشبطه ..

فى الادارات اسماء معينة تلعب لعبة الكراسى داخل المجلس الاحمر ..

هل عقرت حواء المريخ ؟؟

الا يوجد غير الاسماء التقليدية ؟؟




اسئلة تحتاج الي اجابة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

اسئلة تحتاج الي اجابة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



من يجيب عليها ؟؟ 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الا ابو جريشة ..:icon15:


:nrfza::nrfza::nrfza:



عشان ماتزعل يامصعب غيرناها ابوكريشة :008::008::008:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

عشان ماتزعل يامصعب غيرناها ابوكريشة :008::008::008:




*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					


اتفق معك تمام ..

دائما ما يحوم المريخ حول اسماء معينة على كل المستويات ..

اداريين .. لاعبين .. وحتى مدربين ..

الا يوجد سوى هذه الاسماء فى الساحة المريخية ؟؟

لماذا يتوقف المريخ (الفريق الكبير) فى افريقيا على اسماء معينة ؟؟

ساكواها يفاوض قبل سنة ويسجل بعد سنة ..

الحضرى يفاوض قبل سنة ويسجل بعد سنة ..

ميبينزا يفاوض قبل سنة ويبدى الرغبة بعد سنة وتتعثر الصقفة ..

لنعيد الكره من جديد بعد عام ..

الدافى نتركه ونعود لنبحث عنه من جديد ..

من ثم نقوم بشبطه ..

فى الادارات اسماء معينة تلعب لعبة الكراسى داخل المجلس الاحمر ..

هل عقرت حواء المريخ ؟؟

الا يوجد غير الاسماء التقليدية ؟؟





تحياتي مصعب اصبت كبد الحقيقة
*

----------


## مريخابي متعصب

*صراحه كل مازكره الحبيب   musab aljak     صحيح 

لماذا لم يجدد الوالي مجلس الاداره وكما معلوم للجميع هذا الوجوه مكرره وكانت  سلبياتها  واضحه في مسيرتها مع المريخ وبعض الاجيابيات ولكن اعتقد السلبيات اكثر
المريخ العظيم محتاج لدماء جديده تخدم لاجل المريخ الكيان 
المريخ العظيم محتاج لشباب لهم غيره علي ذلك الصرح العملاق وكم تمنينا من السيد جمال اختيار شباب جدد
انا شخصيا لا يكون لي اعتراض في اختيار الوالي ولا لي اي مشكله مع اللذين تم اختيارهم بل بالعكس هم ابناء المريخ ولهم ما لدينا وعليهم ما علينا 
ولكن ليس لديهم جديد ليقدموهو للمريخ بل بالعكس احتمال طول الاشخاص في  الاداره يجعل المجلس في حالة ركوض ودا ما نخشاهو 
الان نحن نقف معاهم ونتمنا ان يأتو لنا بالجديد وتغير السياسات السابقه التي تضرر منها المخير 
انا شخضيا غير متفائل كتير بهذا المجلس لاني اراها عملية اعد !

*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*أعتقد أن منصب مدير الاستاد لا يقل أهمية عن منصب المدرب العام ......كلنا شهدنا ما آل إليه شكل الاستاد من كراسى مكسرة ومتسخة وكنبات الاحتياطى تهشم زجاجها ونجيل لا يسر الناظرين وعدم وجود دورات مياه داخل الاستاد وحتى خارج الاستاد غير صالحة للاستعمال وعدم وجود مصلى ولوحات الاعلانات موضوعة بشكل عشوائي  وعدوم وجود شاشة الكترونية بداخل الاستاد ووووووو باختصار شديد أعتقد أن الأخ دحية ليس عنده أفضل ليقدمه ليكون الاستاد بشكل أفضل مما عليه ....فاعتقد أن الأخ حاتم عبدالغفار رجل خلاق ويممكن أن يضع بصمته فى الاستاد ....أو أن يسند لمجموعة عمل من شباب المنتديات ...ألا توافقوننى؟
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كباشي
					

تحياتي مصعب اصبت كبد الحقيقة



كبد الحقيقة ولا قلم فى الكورة eisawi
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي متعصب
					

صراحه كل مازكره الحبيب   musab aljak     صحيح 

لماذا لم يجدد الوالي مجلس الاداره وكما معلوم للجميع هذا الوجوه مكرره وكانت  سلبياتها  واضحه في مسيرتها مع المريخ وبعض الاجيابيات ولكن اعتقد السلبيات اكثر
المريخ العظيم محتاج لدماء جديده تخدم لاجل المريخ الكيان 
المريخ العظيم محتاج لشباب لهم غيره علي ذلك الصرح العملاق وكم تمنينا من السيد جمال اختيار شباب جدد
انا شخصيا لا يكون لي اعتراض في اختيار الوالي ولا لي اي مشكله مع اللذين تم اختيارهم بل بالعكس هم ابناء المريخ ولهم ما لدينا وعليهم ما علينا 
ولكن ليس لديهم جديد ليقدموهو للمريخ بل بالعكس احتمال طول الاشخاص في  الاداره يجعل المجلس في حالة ركوض ودا ما نخشاهو 
الان نحن نقف معاهم ونتمنا ان يأتو لنا بالجديد وتغير السياسات السابقه التي تضرر منها المخير 
انا شخضيا غير متفائل كتير بهذا المجلس لاني اراها عملية اعد !





لا اتفق معك فى الجزئية الاخيرة ..

فعليك التفائل لان هذا المجلس يختلف عن باقى المجالس ..

حيث دخلت بعض الشخصيات الجديدة كليا ..

وربما تكون جديدة فى العمل الرياضى ..

وهى بالتاكيد عضوية نوعية جمعت روح الشباب والفكر والنوعية ..

نتمنى لهم التوفيق الوصول لشواطى الانجازات ..

والبطولات المحمولة جوا ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق هبانى
					

أعتقد أن منصب مدير الاستاد لا يقل أهمية عن منصب المدرب العام ......كلنا شهدنا ما آل إليه شكل الاستاد من كراسى مكسرة ومتسخة وكنبات الاحتياطى تهشم زجاجها ونجيل لا يسر الناظرين وعدم وجود دورات مياه داخل الاستاد وحتى خارج الاستاد غير صالحة للاستعمال وعدم وجود مصلى ولوحات الاعلانات موضوعة بشكل عشوائي  وعدوم وجود شاشة الكترونية بداخل الاستاد ووووووو باختصار شديد أعتقد أن الأخ دحية ليس عنده أفضل ليقدمه ليكون الاستاد بشكل أفضل مما عليه ....فاعتقد أن الأخ حاتم عبدالغفار رجل خلاق ويممكن أن يضع بصمته فى الاستاد ....أو أن يسند لمجموعة عمل من شباب المنتديات ...ألا توافقوننى؟




الشباب طاقة كامنة يجب تفجيرها ..

نتمنى الاستفادة من هذه الطاقة وتفجيرها لما فيه مصلحة الزعيم ..
*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق هبانى
					

أعتقد أن منصب مدير الاستاد لا يقل أهمية عن منصب المدرب العام ......كلنا شهدنا ما آل إليه شكل الاستاد من كراسى مكسرة ومتسخة وكنبات الاحتياطى تهشم زجاجها ونجيل لا يسر الناظرين وعدم وجود دورات مياه داخل الاستاد وحتى خارج الاستاد غير صالحة للاستعمال وعدم وجود مصلى ولوحات الاعلانات موضوعة بشكل عشوائي  وعدوم وجود شاشة الكترونية بداخل الاستاد ووووووو باختصار شديد أعتقد أن الأخ دحية ليس عنده أفضل ليقدمه ليكون الاستاد بشكل أفضل مما عليه ....فاعتقد أن الأخ حاتم عبدالغفار رجل خلاق ويممكن أن يضع بصمته فى الاستاد ....أو أن يسند لمجموعة عمل من شباب المنتديات ...ألا توافقوننى؟



 استادنا ينطلق بسرعة الصاروخ نحو الهاوية ... قرب يلحق الزريبة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*المريخ فريق كبير وعيب ان يدور فى فلك اشخاص معينين 
اختيار القوى الصادق المصادم فى المرحلة المقبلة واجب الكل
لا للذين يجاملون على حساب الزعيم 
لا للذين يتكسبون من وراء المريخ

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

المريخ فريق كبير وعيب ان يدور فى فلك اشخاص معينين 
اختيار القوى الصادق المصادم فى المرحلة المقبلة واجب الكل
لا للذين يجاملون على حساب الزعيم 
لا للذين يتكسبون من وراء المريخ






:a40::a40::a40:
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

المريخ فريق كبير وعيب ان يدور فى فلك اشخاص معينين 
اختيار القوى الصادق المصادم فى المرحلة المقبلة واجب الكل
لا للذين يجاملون على حساب الزعيم 
لا للذين يتكسبون من وراء المريخ




2222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*أفضل  مساعد   المدرب   جمال   أبوعنجه   لقوة    شخصية   وأجادة   للغه    الانجليزيه   واتمني    ابعاد   أبوكريشه   وصديق   وابراهومه   من    اللاعبين   نهائا    ديل    اكبر   ضرر   في    المريخ
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*كل ماذكر أعلاه صحيح  والجدير سيبقى 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يقسم الخير للمريخ في كل قرارات المجلس
تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه ياصفوة
*

----------


## مناوي

*الاستاد النادي الاثنين ..!!

وفاروق جبرة خيارنا الاول ..!
                        	*

----------


## ابوالتيمان

*بما اننى مسجل جديد بالمنبر لدى سؤال هل هناك اى من اعضاء مجلس المريخ المؤقر خاصة الوالى يطالع ما يكتب فى هزا المنبر؟


*

----------

